# Irish Bog Oak pen



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I finally got around to turning a pen using the bog oak that robocop sent me in a swap we did a couple of months back.

Finished with multiple coats of CA then wet-sanded with Micro-mesh.


----------



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks really well:thumbsup:, must be one of the oldest pens in the Forum

Gus


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Robocop52 said:


> must be one of the oldest pens in the Forum


:laughing:

Thanks, but remember that when you post one made from the kauri, you'll have it beaten by 45,000 years or so


----------

